# Something new for our cars



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If you don't drive your Z often this might be for you!








It's kind of costly but from what I heard it works well.
Here is the link;
http://www.tirecradle.com/Default.htm


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Interesting, haven't seen them before.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty interesting how it works.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It is suppose to caddle the tire so you don't have a flat spot on the tire.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

thats pretty expensive. but alot of tires cost more. its a good idea


----------

